

Move Fast and Break Things - roncohen
http://blog.opbeat.com/2013/07/10/move-fast-and-break-things/

======
tezza
But the things you broke were my personal phone contacts !!

Back in 2012 my emails started going missing, and other friends' too[1]. Turns
out FB devs decided to update my iPhone Address Book without prompting me.
They messed it up and emails started going missing.

I've kept the one data point that shows they were mucking around without
prompting me. Among all the other actions they added this entry:

.

Facebook: update+kdv_h1d@facebook.com

.

This forced me to uninstall the iPhone Facebook client to prevent FB ever
doing something like this again.

Break your own stuff if you must. Don't break my stuff.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4158695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4158695)

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57464415-93/facebook-e-
mail...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57464415-93/facebook-e-mail-mess-
address-books-altered-e-mail-lost/)

------
gwu78
Reading this, from a purely common sense viewpoint, Facebook sounds like an
extremely vulnerable and potentially insecure platform. This "throw caution to
the wind" philosophy is interesting considering the information Facebook is
responsible for protecting.

